# New poling platform



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice color matching


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I like it! just enough to plant the pole behind the motor, the way a platform should be! [smiley=bravo.gif]


----------



## saltandson (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, that is fly! I have admired your NMZ since your first post and wish I had a place to use such a boat. Love how your center box is turned long ways for better rod storage and ease of moving from stern to bow, totally smart. Your new platform/ driver seat is awesome and looks totally proportionate and functional! Thanks for sharing and great job naming her! A perfect 10 out of 10  !


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats sweet ,does the platform slide under the rear deck for storage under way , i see the weld in the pic but didnt know if it detatched or not ?.  I have also admired your boat in previous post. I read that your  center box is a cooler and storage ,and was wondering if it has any concealed hindges under the lid? i realy like the claen look


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

lookin' good


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks great....making me want a NMZ set-up the same.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Congratulations....Looks awesome!

Mine is on order!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Thats sweet ,does the platform slide under the rear deck for storage under way , i see the weld in the pic but didnt know if it detatched or not ?.  I have also admired your boat in previous post. I read that your  center box is a cooler and storage ,and was wondering if it has any concealed hindges under the lid? i realy like the claen look


 Platform is one piece bolted onto the rear deck. Even of it wasnt, its a lil to tall to fit under the rear deck. 
Cooler: The top lid you see there is the lid for both the cooler and the dry storage. Its just divided. Works really well. I thru 2 bags of ice and it lasted all day.

Thanks for the reply guys. Next on the list is the grab bar.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that is one fine looking platform!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There's a new posting on the shill zone about these platforms... I like everthing I see about them...


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice looking platform, clean,proportional, effective. I like it.

I also like the simple bilge pump install...


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

> Nice looking platform, clean,proportional, effective.  I like it.
> 
> I also like the simple bilge pump install...


Do more with less for sure!  no battery on board.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Very nice platform!
Like the logo...You Miama Guys are getting all 
sporty!!!   WTG!!!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I will hopefully have mine by the weekend along with the rest of my sea-dek, can't wait!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I do not like it--- if I remember correctly, one can not do a proper header from that height! 

seriously now----nice setup -- definetly bristol !!!!!!!!!!!!

k


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

real cool set-up bro


----------

